# Silvermax I



## tzitzibp (Feb 23, 2008)

ok... decided to upgrade the case and the whole cooling system.....

here is what I bought...

for cooling the 8800GTX:
*THERMALTAKE CL-G0099 TMG ND5 NVIDIA COOLER	
AKASA AK-455-5G HI PERFORMANCE THERMAL COMPOUND 5GR W/ SPREADER CARD	*

New case...
*THERMALTAKE VH6000SWA ARMOR+ WINDOW SILVER *

new fan controller...*
AEROCOOL GATEWATCH II BLACK 
*

fans...
*AC RYAN ACR-BF8973 BLACKFIRE4 UV LEDFAN 120MM UVBLUE-GREEN / 4X UV LED* x2

filters...
*ALUMINO FAN FILTER 120MM SILVER*  x2

They should be at my hands in a couple of hours, so I will post some pictures then....
and I expect suggestions and comments from you guys....


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 23, 2008)

The pictures......


----------



## btarunr (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice case, the Armour looks refreshing in silver. Let's hope this turns out as good or better than your older project, the Tsoukas Dream. .

You're using your current hardware?


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 23, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Nice case, the Armour looks refreshing in silver. Let's hope this turns out as good or better than your older project, the Tsoukas Dream. .
> 
> You're using your current hardware?



yes, with a couple of additions....
I am planing to take my pc apart on sunday and monday, clean each component on tuesday and then start building......
but I will post pictures daily....


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 23, 2008)

after seeing Tsoukas Dream i have high hopes for this, that case looks great in silver keep us posted
cant wait to see more picks and some benches after this is finished


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 23, 2008)

It sounds good man! happy to see the new build is coming along! Can't wait!


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh nice man, only wish i had that case. Off topic but is that Panathinaikos? If so its hard to not get actually beat and not go through, stinking huns flooding the midfield! Im an Inter and Celtic guy myself tho.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks guys,

I will post pictures of the progress made when I have my PC back online, hopefully in a couple of days.... At the moment I only have my work pc to go online but it is not possible to post any pictures....

to kieran_fletch... yes it is panathinaikos.... f**king rangers !*@!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 28, 2008)

hi everyone, I' m back....

The project is not finished but I put it online so I can post some pictures and keep you updated...
so here it is.

I removed the bottom HDD cages and installed 2 x A.C.Ryan green-purple fans, and then I installed an Akasa fan with a preinstalled thermostat for the airflow output. I am quite impressed with this Akasa fan as it automatically increases its speed as temperature rises... At boot up, with the fan controller at maximum, it starts at 780 rpm and it can reach 1600rpm!!!

The last picture shows their position in the case...


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks good so far, I am interested to know how you like the Aerocool gatewatch... I always wanted to get one.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 28, 2008)

After the main fans I decided to go for the GTX cooling transformation....

So here are the pictures of this sub-project.

Pictures of temperatures before and after are not yet available, because I need to test the new setup at the same conditions as the old one....But should have it in a couple of days.

Anyway, I was a bit worried at first because all the reviews that I read about the TMG ND5 cooler for the GTX said that although it does its' job, there is a problem with the excess heat that flows inside the case. Actually all reviews commented on the fact that temperature increases inside the case considerably . So I decided to put this case to the test. Will it allow the temperatures to rise, enough to cause problems?

I let you know, probably tomorow!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 28, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Looks good so far, I am interested to know how you like the Aerocool gatewatch... I always wanted to get one.



It is impressive if you are talking about looks, but if you need imediate increase of the airflow is not so much... If you are thinking of pre-setting fans speed, its great, though.

here is a pictures during one of my tests...

I will post a mini review later in the progress of the project, so keep an eye!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 29, 2008)

Getting all the controller wires in place was a pain.... I setup 3 fan controllers (2x4 fan wires + 1x1 cpu fan wire) and thats not including all the thermometer wires ...

I first used a cable canal (like the ones we use on walls) to hide the cases' cables and then tried to route the others...

Left power cables for last (I am not sure it was the right way to go about it)...

Here are some pictures of the back plate.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 29, 2008)

welcome back, but @ the cable job looking good how long did that take?


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 29, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> welcome back, but @ the cable job looking good how long did that take?



too long, but it is not finished. I still don't like the result, so I will be changing a few things here and there... maybe a couple of fans, too.


----------



## MKmods (Feb 29, 2008)

Thats the problem with adding extra stuff to the comp, WIRES...


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thats the problem with adding extra stuff to the comp, WIRES...



but is great dealing with the challenge, though!


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Very nice parts (I've wanted many of those myself). Great work on the project. The cable work looks great. Would like to see some of the inside though when your done (try and utilize that support bar under the PSU - I have 2 fan controllers and have most of my fan wires routed through there). Cant wait for the update.


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 29, 2008)

hi, Hawk1

thanks, btw...
here is a picture of how the rig looks like, now!

BUT IS FAR FROM OVER....


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 29, 2008)

That's excellent work for the amount of things you have in there. Great job!


----------



## tzitzibp (Feb 29, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> That's excellent work for the amount of things you have in there. Great job!



The real problem is caused by the wires from these...


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 29, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> The real problem is caused by the wires from these...



Of course. It's the price you pay for wanting/having so many toys in one system. You just have to do the best you can with what you have to work with.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 29, 2008)

hey man if they are causing to many problems for ya ill take them , anywho your build is really looking good keep up the good work


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 29, 2008)

If you want to go extreme because of all the wires that are in the case, heat shrink, or soldier the wires together that can be?? I know it makes more work, but It could be done!?!? 

BTW great look man! Really know what your doing!


----------



## btarunr (Mar 1, 2008)

Bundle all the wires using ties, helical cable enclosures, etc. The case looks great, like something out of Bio Shock, very industrial.


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 1, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> hey man if they are causing to many problems for ya ill take them , anywho your build is really looking good keep up the good work



you wish...

nice try, though!


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 1, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> If you want to go extreme because of all the wires that are in the case, heat shrink, or soldier the wires together that can be?? I know it makes more work, but It could be done!?!?
> 
> BTW great look man! Really know what your doing!



I hope so...

Anyway, I want to avoid heat shrink, or solder, because I often rearrange or change things around, so that I can experiment on airflow and temperatures...


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 1, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Bundle all the wires using ties, helical cable enclosures, etc. The case looks great, like something out of Bio Shock, very industrial.



That is what I am going to do... at least most of the wires will go into helical cable enclosures... 
The rig should be finished by tuesday, as I am expecting two 120x120x38mm fans to replace two x25mm that I am using at the moment, and then I can tie everything together...

here are pictures of the 2 fans I am using now and are to be replaced...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 1, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> I hope so...
> 
> Anyway, I want to avoid heat shrink, or solder, because I often rearrange or change things around, so that I can experiment on airflow and temperatures...



Oh yeah, thats something to look at. Thats the reason I said heat shrink. My friend did that  for my fan controller because of the fact I might be changing out fans or even coolers. No solder required and an easy fix to do...

But its all good, and the thing is going to  out!


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 1, 2008)

Almost done with the hardware and since I'm waiting for the fans, I decided to format both boot disks and replace xp and vista32 with XP Black edition and vista ult. 64edition respectively... Always trying something new!!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 3, 2008)

ok completed the installation of the operating systems with no major problems and everything is up and running OK!

btw I am very impressed with vista 64, in terms of the memory access performance...

Anyway, what I really hoped for, is finally a reality.... low temperatures all around inside the case.

for example e6420@2.13ghz idle temp: 12 C,   e6420@3.2ghz (oc) idle temp 18 C, 8800gtx@565/1350/1800 idle temps gpu:55C, mem:42C  

true full load temps are still to be observed....

I also just received the two fans, that I was expecting, and as soon as I complete the install I will post all hardware and software pictures....


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 3, 2008)

*8800gtx Cooler*

Here are some pictures of the tt cooler....

As I said before, I was a bit worried about the heat spread inside the case instead of out of the case, when using this cooler ...according to reviews, anyway!

with all the airflow, though, I soon found out that this was not a problem. Not with this case! and about 300cfm maximum air intake!and 250 outflow!

but more about temps, later!


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 3, 2008)

here is the situation right now, with room temperature at 24C....

Check disk temps, gfx, cpu, mobo, NB,SB, and core temps at idle....


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 3, 2008)

dude nice temps, i wanna see some benches with that beast of a machine!  btw that beautiful rig puts mein to shame good job


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 3, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> dude nice temps, i wanna see some benches with that beast of a machine!  btw that beautiful rig puts mein to shame good job



thanks mann, 

back to the pics... check the new fans, I finally got!
see the difference in size...and remember that they both work at 1000-2000rpm and the tt red fan has 40 cfm flow while the scythe fan has 88!


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 3, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> dude nice temps, i wanna see some benches with that beast of a machine!  btw that beautiful rig puts mein to shame good job



as for the benches you have to wait for a couple of days......sorry, mann


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 3, 2008)

here is the 38mm fan installed on the HDD cage!


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 3, 2008)

tzitzibp said:


> as for the benches you have to wait for a couple of days......sorry, mann



NOOOO!!! oh well i think i can hold on till then


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 3, 2008)

for the time, be content with a few more pictures...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2008)

I got to say that it looks pretty nice there man! love all the blue! Got my cosmos decked in blue but on side window! lol..


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 4, 2008)

here are some pictures of the back fan pulling air out from the case....

looks very nice and max revs at 1800rpm


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 4, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I got to say that it looks pretty nice there man! love all the blue! Got my cosmos decked in blue but on side window! lol..



Actually, I love the all blue theme, too! I am also thinking about changing the aquarium lamp to a blue one or even a UV... WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 4, 2008)

blue would look awesome! btw your work area looks very similar ot mein


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 4, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> blue would look awesome! btw your work area looks very similar ot mein



hi mann!

I actually got a bench for you....
BTW this is in vista 64.....


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 4, 2008)

I think the fish tank would be sweet! and uv would be out of this world man! go with it! 

BTW: bench is sweetness


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 4, 2008)

check the case gallery.... same name


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks for the bench, my theories were correct if performs as good as it looks, beats my score


----------

